# How to make multiple files show vertically in the taskbar



## codys21 (Nov 1, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Hey everyone,
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I just got a new work computer and went from Windows 7 to Windows 10. Microsoft Excel used to automatically show multiple files in a vertical list when hovering over the icon in the taskbar. With the new computer, they are all shown with thumbnails horizontally which is terribly inconvenient. I've searched through the settings myself and have done some digging on multiple forums but am having trouble finding an answer. The only thing I found that looked promising appeared to need administrative access. This:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced
Click on Advanced key. On menu, click Edit > New > DWORD (32 bit) Value
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This is a picture of what I am stuck with now:

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I want them back in the vertical list with no thumbnail and the whole file name shown.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If anybody could show me how to do this (ideally without administrative access) that would be greatly appreciated!
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you,
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cody[/FONT]


----------

